# A BITTER, bittersweet day for me and my 69 GTO



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

So I had my GTO in the shop have the drum brakes switched out to disc and having fuel injection installed. They did an amazing job. The car stops on a dime and runs so smooth with a very responsive throttle. 

Anyways, I had to go pick it up at night and in the rain. So I started to leave the parking lot, waiting for all the traffic to pass. While waiting the traffic stopped to allow me to enter the road (at a red light). So making sure both lanes were stopped, I slowly enter the road going to the inner left turn lane (traffic blocked by vehicle stopped) and as I turned into the inner turn lane a vehicle traveling in the FAR left turn lane tried to come over into the inner left turn lane (going around the stopped vehicle in that lane) and hit me in my drivers door under the handle and caused damaged down the rear quarter... Just made me sick. 

Even though he crossed a solid white line and hit me, I was technically at fault since he had the right of way. 

Guess it'll be heading back to the body shop soon, it's completely fixable but it just sucks. 

Here's the intersection and damage to my GTO, he had a old 2000 Audi that had minor damage to the left front bumper, he didn't even really care about his.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Well I’m sorry to hear your GTO got damaged, but even better yet that no one was seriously hurt and no life was lost. I hope a speedy recovery for the goat.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Cafr119 said:


> Well I’m sorry to hear your GTO got damaged, but even better yet that no one was seriously hurt and no life was lost. I hope a speedy recovery for the goat.


Like you said, the important thing is no one was hurt. Thanks for the speedy GTO recovery.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

*Insurance*

Sorry to hear about this --- hopefully a good repair shop can get it back on the road better than ever before spring. You stated that you were technically at fault. Does Haggerty (or whoever) have a problem paying out to cover this loss. Do they - drop you or jack your rates...

Just curious.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

integrity6987 said:


> Sorry to hear about this --- hopefully a good repair shop can get it back on the road better than ever before spring. You stated that you were technically at fault. Does Haggerty (or whoever) have a problem paying out to cover this loss. Do they - drop you or jack your rates...
> 
> Just curious.


I have USAA, they've been great. The other driver has them as well.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Js1969 said:


> I have USAA, they've been great. The other driver has them as well.


Thank you for your service.


----------



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

Ouch glad all is well with you and I'm sure the car will ultimately survive the ordeal. You should have a back up spare GTO for times like this!


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

13mpg said:


> Ouch glad all is well with you and I'm sure the car will ultimately survive the ordeal. You should have a back up spare GTO for times like this!


Haha! Well I don't have a back up GTO, but I do have two other classics to enjoy. They just don't do it for me like the GTO. 

I still enjoy taking it out for a spin, I just tell people to look away when I pass by. Haha!


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck with the repair! I hope it all turns out well!


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Ugh. That's some bad news. Glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Just a update, a positive one at that. Dropped it off at the body shop this past week. Looking forward to getting the call that she’s ready to go. Should hear something in a few weeks.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hope the shop does you right and you get her back soon in perfect shape.

Best of Luck!


----------



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the damage on the car. Can you tell me what fuel injection set up you went with as I am considering changing over to it.

Thanks


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

RM9700 said:


> Sorry to hear about the damage on the car. Can you tell me what fuel injection set up you went with as I am considering changing over to it.
> 
> Thanks


I went with the MSD Atomic EFI master kit (part # 2900), you'll also need a Fuel Pressure Regulator/ return kit (part #2922 ) and a Carb Adapter - Spread to Square (part #SUM-G1401 from summit racing). I also recommend buying (x2) Vibration Mount Kits SUM-850112 as well for the regulator and the MSD box. 

I'm in love with it, throttle response is awesome and it always cranks up.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

I got my baby back! She all purdy again! Haha!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Js1969 said:


> I got my baby back! She all purdy again! Haha!



Now don't ever leave the driveway again and you'll never have to go through that again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> Js1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my baby back! She all purdy again! Haha!
> ...


Haha! You know! I’m just gonna wait until traffic is 100% clear and not trust people when they stop and wave me in.


----------

